

Startup Quote: Arianna Huffington, co-founder, The Huffington Post - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3164615317

======
raychancc
You have to do what you dream of doing even while you’re afraid.

\- Arianna Huffington (@ariannahuff)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3164615317>

